
Classic Chinese Novels - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_Chinese_Novels
======
eesmith
I'm going to guess this was posted because
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21792763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21792763)
linked to
[https://crypto.stanford.edu/~blynn/c/apl.html](https://crypto.stanford.edu/~blynn/c/apl.html)
which commented "APL is the Classical Chinese of programming languages. ...
Lengthy prose written in Classical Chinese, though minimalist and beautiful,
is hard to read. While there are many great classical Chinese poems, there are
only Four Great Classical Novels." linking in turn to the same Wikipedia page
as this posting.

